# Grossman a-250



## circuts (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have been offered one of these for a seriously low price, but I cant find many reviews or comments from people who own them.

Anyone have one or even seen one?

http://www.gmpbikes.com/a250.html


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Nope, never seen or heard of them. A few observations though......although the description and all appears to be German, it does not look like typical German craftsmanship. Possibly built in Asia. FSR/Bighit type 4 bar with horst, monocoque front end, great parts spec. Proven design with good parts means it's probably a good bike and it rides well. That's speculation of course.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I owned an A-235 DH for a short time. Back in 04, the design was single pivot. The bike had some issues with the welds and had a stupid high BB even with a 24 inch rear wheel... I hear Oliver is a great guy and this bike is leaps and bounds better looking than the one I had. This bike heralds the old Intense M1 design which was very popular...

Since I noticed you're in Ireland, I bet getting any issues resolved may be a bit easier than it was for me in the states. (I sold my frame to someone in Spain on E-bay.) If the support's there, go for it.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

Grossman used to be repped in the US by Cecil Johns, a seriously awesome BMX pro, and all-around nice guy and great rider. If the Grossman was good enough for Cecil, it should be good enough for any of us.

RIP Cecil Johns!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Photo-John said:


> Grossman used to be repped in the US by Cecil Johns, a seriously awesome BMX pro, and all-around nice guy and great rider. If the Grossman was good enough for Cecil, it should be good enough for any of us.
> 
> RIP Cecil Johns!


I bought my frame from Cecil direct. A true inspiration to me was watching him ride Jump Trail or the meadow in Redding... He used to get me so pumped about riding and my stomach hurt from laughing whenever I got to hang out with him. I always think about how cool it would be to just ride with him all the time and how it would've affected me.

Truly those of us who knew him are forever changed...


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Cecil*



Uncle Cliffy said:


> Truly those of us who knew him are forever changed...


Absolutely. Pour a little out.


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Never heard of Cecil Johns. I'm coming from a 70's, early 80's BMX background, but I knew Jim Melton (JMC). Was I too early?


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

HOFFMAN223 said:


> Never heard of Cecil Johns. I'm coming from a 70's, early 80's BMX background, but I knew Jim Melton (JMC). Was I too early?


I don't know a hell of a lot about BMX. But I knew Cecil a little because he was local and he loved riding bikes. If you search his name on Mtbr you'll find a lot of stuff. I Googled him and found this sweet MySpace tribute page:

My Hero Cecil Johns


----------



## circuts (Jan 21, 2008)

Cool guys,

I guess i should go for it then. I didnt know grossman had a bit of history behind it.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Sorry*



circuts said:


> Cool guys,
> 
> I guess i should go for it then. I didnt know grossman had a bit of history behind it.


Yeah. Sorry to hijack your thread. I haven't ridden one and I have no doubt they're made in Taiwan. But Taiwan makes some of the best stuff now. I ride Taiwan 

There aren't a ton of Grossmans around. But I've seen enough badasses on them that I'm sure they're good bikes. Cecil and all of his boys showed up with them at the 2nd Red Bull Rampage. None of them were competing, but they were riding the Monkey and other gnarly stuff down there. I'm sure it's worthy.


----------



## circuts (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeh, it probably is, although it has big "engineered and designed in Germany" sticker on it.

Although even it is Taiwan, my GT is Taiwan and I havent snapped it yet


----------

